# FENI conference, February - Vegas



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Anybody going to the Food Educators' Network conference in Las Vegas?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I went to the one in New Orleans a couple years ago and had a blast. Unfortunately they removed this from our annual career development budget.

Are you going Jim?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

could you post a link to info? 
i will look into it!!!:bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Yes, I am going!!! Travel has been all but eliminated from our district spending, as well. However, one of our state counselor's pushed this through... the whole 9-yards; accomodations, flight, sessions, etc. I can think of worse ways to spend mid-February than in Vegas.
Michelle, check out: Feni and click on the "Summit 2008" link.


----------

